# Code d'erreur



## macmarco (6 Octobre 2002)

Quelqu'un saurait-il à quoi cela correspond : Des erreurs ont ? rencontr? pendant l'ex?tion :
 /sw/var/cache/apt/archives/gnome-libs-shlibs_1.4.1.7-3_darwin-powerpc.deb
*E: Sub-process /sw/bin/dpkg returned an error code (1)*  ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif 
Y a-t'il un moyen d'y remédier ? /ubbthreads/http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smiliesold/confused.gif


----------



## WS95000 (7 Octobre 2002)

Le code en soi ne dit pas grand chose. D'une manière générale, si on a echoué à installer un package, c'est à cause de l'absence des libraries requis. Essaies dpkg --info nom_package pour savoir plus du packege en question.


----------

